
Tinkering toward AGI - stevehaz
https://medium.com/@SteveHazel/tinkering-toward-agi-55d9c9813491
======
brudgers
The further reading: [https://medium.com/@SteveHazel/graph-of-time-lines-a-
data-st...](https://medium.com/@SteveHazel/graph-of-time-lines-a-data-
structure-worth-caring-about-6cc25a051dce)

